# Emperor Scorpion set-up



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

hi, im geting my baby emp scorpion on wednesday and so this is how iv set up the tank. as hes small i did not want to put him in a very large tank. so iv set up a exo cube 12-12-12 till hes a little bigger. 










this is what iv got sofar. any help would be great. 
iv added a bit of wood/bark under the light, and washing a 2nd bit at moment to go the cooler side of the tank. also got a water dish coming, so that wil get added. the plants i hope will help with humidity as it do in my anole tank


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

is that a black light to make it glow or a normal tube ?


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

its a normal bulb just to give heat.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

as scrops are nocturnal this will make it shy try to get a black bub as this will aslo add heat and make it glow luminous green !


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Biggys said:


> as scrops are nocturnal this will make it shy try to get a black bub as this will aslo add heat and make it glow luminous green !


black bulb? hmm were can i get these from? never herd of these. also i thought it hurt the scorpions eyes or is that just UV light or somthing?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> black bulb? hmm were can i get these from? never herd of these. also i thought it hurt the scorpions eyes or is that just UV light or somthing?


i got mine from ameyzoo in bovingdon 
i don't know about thier eyes but the safest bet for heat would be a mat and stat with the mat stuck on the outside at the back of the tank 
Ty


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Biggys said:


> i got mine from ameyzoo in bovingdon
> i don't know about thier eyes but the safest bet for heat would be a mat and stat with the mat stuck on the outside at the back of the tank
> Ty


ok well the tanks been set up for two days just running and the temps are

75-85 during the day and 70's during the night.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> ok well the tanks been set up for two days just running and the temps are
> 
> 75-85 during the day and 70's during the night.


so just above room temp that should be fine! have you got a viv with a ceramic in that the scorp tank could on on top of as this would bring the temps up


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

what would be a good temp? as i just put a high bulb in. as when i put a heat mat on the side of the tank (when i had somthing else in one befor) the temps were not as good IMO)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

an excellent setuip none the less a black bulb however is lickley to do better.... a cork peice of bark should be iuncluded to add security or even just a toilet paper tube lmao.... all these should be included or something similar never the less you have proved you are an excellent person to puit your animals prioroties and welfar first well done to you! anyone wishing to criticise shall have to go through me first lol hahax : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> what would be a good temp? as i just put a high bulb in. as when i put a heat mat on the side of the tank (when i had somthing else in one befor) the temps were not as good IMO)


Sorry fella you were right with your temps my bad :blush:
try these 
Basic Starter Care Sheet
Emperor Scorpion Care Sheet
EMPEROR SCORPION ... Pandinus imperator Caresheet

:2thumb:
ty


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> an excellent setuip none the less a black bulb however is lickley to do better.... a cork peice of bark should be iuncluded to add security or even just a toilet paper tube lmao.... all these should be included or something similar never the less you have proved you are an excellent person to puit your animals prioroties and welfar first well done to you! anyone wishing to criticise shall have to go through me first lol hahax : victory:


thanks.


iv got a small bit of bark which im just cleaning at moment to add. (will go near door) and you cant really see the bit of wood with a sort of den under it from the picture. also thinking of adding a bit of nice wood for climbing on 

also i used this care sheet http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...992-care-sheet-imperial-emperor-scorpion.html


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> iv got a small bit of bark which im just cleaning at moment to add. (will go near door) and you cant really see the bit of wood with a sort of den under it from the picture. also thinking of adding a bit of nice wood for climbing on
> ...


there like T's a fall from a hight could kill it 
i've got 4 slabs of cork i bury 2 so just the top is showing and just throw the other 2 in this then gives them the chance
to tunnle or just sit !


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Biggys said:


> there like T's a fall from a hight could kill it
> i've got 4 slabs of cork i bury 2 so just the top is showing and just throw the other 2 in this then gives them the chance
> to tunnle or just sit !


the bit of wood is not to high. i just add a 3rd bit of bark in then. 

also would it be ok to add crushed dryed leaves to the tank?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> the bit of wood is not to high. i just add a 3rd bit of bark in then.
> 
> also would it be ok to add crushed dryed leaves to the tank?


oh i thought you ment quite high 

i can't answer this really p.m morgan freeman and ask what leaves are safe to add mate as this guy knows like every thing about safe plants lol


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Biggys said:


> oh i thought you ment quite high
> 
> i can't answer this really p.m morgan freeman and ask what leaves are safe to add mate as this guy knows like every thing about safe plants lol


ok thanks


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> ok thanks


good luck mate !


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> black bulb? hmm were can i get these from? never herd of these. also i thought it hurt the scorpions eyes or is that just UV light or somthing?


hey mate go on amazon there hundreds on there pretty cheap too


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

dean.tman said:


> hey mate go on amazon there hundreds on there pretty cheap too


kool. will go and have a look at B&Q tomorow and see if they sell the black bulbs


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

my emp is still a tiny baby and i keep her in a cricket box, i use plastic foliage atm but i have used leaves in the past, from my garden after i have baked them thoroughly in the oven


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Demonsnapper said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> iv got a small bit of bark which im just cleaning at moment to add. (will go near door) and you cant really see the bit of wood with a sort of den under it from the picture. also thinking of adding a bit of nice wood for climbing on
> ...


 

and an excellent care sheet it is as i hvae known many peiople become overly obsessed with the care of scorps... the truth is though that there are so many ways to care for your animals one person may think its perfect the way they care for theres when in relaity its just a possiblity which leads to arguments... and vile criticis in this feild with every species 5 at least recognised cares can be found ... and everyone has there own personal preferences then dont criticise but advise category... advice lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> and an excellent care sheet it is as i hvae known many peiople become overly obsessed with the care of scorps... the truth is though that there are so many ways to care for your animals one person may think its perfect the way they care for theres when in relaity its just a possiblity which leads to arguments... and vile criticis in this feild with every species 5 at least recognised cares can be found ... and everyone has there own personal preferences then dont criticise but advise category... advice lol


sorry if i wasn't directed to me but i wasn't critising him


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> and an excellent care sheet it is as i hvae known many peiople become overly obsessed with the care of scorps... the truth is though that there are so many ways to care for your animals one person may think its perfect the way they care for theres when in relaity its just a possiblity which leads to arguments... and vile criticis in this feild with every species 5 at least recognised cares can be found ... and everyone has there own personal preferences then dont criticise but advise category... advice lol


yea iv read a few care sheets and watched vid's on youtube (some are just stupid on YT) so i think iv done a good job then from some of the comments i am geting which is nice to get thanks.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Biggys said:


> sorry if i wasn't directed to me but i wasn't critising him


 
yeah it was and its absaloutely right!!!!!!!!!!!! for a mere scorpion which most ppl think just an animal on this forum it seems you have thought of the scorpio as a person... nothing rong with that infact its beautiful and maginificent.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Demonsnapper said:


> yea iv read a few care sheets and watched vid's on youtube (some are just stupid on YT) so i think iv done a good job then from some of the comments i am geting which is nice to get thanks.


 
true true dont trust YT on everything i might say lol


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> true true dont trust YT on everything i might say lol


yes iv saw a few vid's and just laughed.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah it was and its absaloutely right!!!!!!!!!!!! for a mere scorpion which most ppl think just an animal on this forum it seems you have thought of the scorpio as a person... nothing rong with that infact its beautiful and maginificent.


Mate he asked for advice and i said what advice i know !
you don't like how i said it tell me how to do say it 
so next time so next time someone dosn't get the wrong end of the stick : victory:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

well new bit of bark has been placed into the tank, now just got to wait for the scorpion.....only a few days left to go.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> well new bit of bark has been placed into the tank, now just got to wait for the scorpion.....only a few days left to go.


i bet your quite excited !
are you getting a small one or sub adult or adult ??


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Biggys said:


> i bet your quite excited !
> are you getting a small one or sub adult or adult ??


it say "Captive bred young" were i am geting it from.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Demonsnapper said:


> it say "Captive bred young" were i am geting it from.


cool i got mine from that size one moulted last week :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

looks good to me, maybe chuck ina bit of bark for it to hide under and a little SHALLOW water dish ( this will be for drinking plus will keep humidity up). I don't heat my scorps/spiders they are just stood ontop of my viv stack and they all do well so i personally would not be worried about the temps being a degree or two out, but thats just me lol


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

TEENY said:


> looks good to me, maybe chuck ina bit of bark for it to hide under and a little SHALLOW water dish ( this will be for drinking plus will keep humidity up). I don't heat my scorps/spiders they are just stood ontop of my viv stack and they all do well so i personally would not be worried about the temps being a degree or two out, but thats just me lol


other bits of bark been added and the water bowl is coming with the scorpion. also added a few dryed oak leaves to the sub also looks nice lol.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> other bits of bark been added and the water bowl is coming with the scorpion. also added a few dryed oak leaves to the sub also looks nice lol.


All ready to go then  Enjoy!! Scorps are wicked


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

update on tank. went for a walk at work and found some nice bark so its been boiled, and baked. and re boiled and baked cant be to careful. and placed in tank.









and with the little thing.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

:2thumb: yaaaay  lookin awesome


----------

